
China flight systems jammed by pig farm’s African swine fever defences - dredmorbius
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/3042991/china-flight-systems-jammed-pig-farms-african-swine-fever
======
tpmx
> Chinese state media reported last week that gangs were exploiting the
> African swine fever crisis by deliberately spreading the disease by using
> drones to drop infected items on to pig farms. The farmers are then forced
> to sell meat cheaply to the gangs, who then sell it on as healthy stock,
> according to China Comment magazine, which is affiliated to state news
> agency Xinhua.

WTF, China?

~~~
dredmorbius
This story really has it all.

Drones, aircraft, electronics jamming, industrial farming / animal husbandry,
epidemics, and organised crime slash terrorism.

